# 3,600 Floridians Had W-2s Sold On The Open Market! [p.s., Your SSN fetches a whole $20!!]



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Shopping for W2s, Tax Data on the Dark Web
*
"The 2016 tax season is now in full swing in the United States, which means scammers are once again assembling vast dossiers of personal data and preparing to file fraudulent tax refund requests on behalf of millions of Americans. But for those lazy identity thieves who can't be bothered to phish or steal the needed data, there is now another option: Buying stolen W-2 tax forms from other crooks who have phished the documents wholesale from corporations.
[...]
"This particular shop - the name of which is being withheld so as not to provide it with free advertising - currently includes raw W-2 tax form data on more than 3,600 Americans, virtually all of whom apparently reside in Florida. The data in each record includes the taxpayer's employer name, employer ID, address, taxpayer address, Social Security number and information about 2016 wages and taxes withheld."
[...]
"Tax data can be phished directly from consumers via phony emails spoofing the IRS or employers. But more often, the information is stolen in bulk from employers. In a typical scenario, the thieves target people who work in HR and payroll departments at corporations, and spoof an email from a higher-up in the company asking for all employee W-2 data to be included in a single file and emailed immediately."

Read the entire article here:
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/01/shopping-for-w2s-tax-data-on-the-dark-web/

I just read this book about identity theft, I highly recommend you read it . . . A.S.A.P.!!
https://kcls.bibliocommons.com/item/show/682325082_stealing_your_life


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

so glad I don't have a w2...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> so glad I don't have a w2...


LOL, but that doesn't stop identity theft!


----------

